# Key West Bonefish



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats! I haven't had much luck the last few times I've been down to the Keys, but I've been pretty focused on tarpon. I got my first bonefish last week (guided fly trip in Exuma) and definitely want to target them more on my next Keys trip.

Was it a solo mission or did you have a buddy with you?


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Had a buddy with me..speaking of tarpon we watched 8 of them each pushing 80+ lbs cruise across a flat in 18" or so of water, couldn't keep up with them on the pole against the wind and current lol


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Good for you buddy. Once you get that first bonefish you pretty much fall in love with the fish


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

FlatsRoamer said:


> Good for you buddy. Once you get that first bonefish you pretty much fall in love with the fish


Thanks, it was everything I imagined it would be...my hands didn't stop shaking for a good 10 minutes after releasing the fish...looking forward to the next one, Wednesday maybe..


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Grats man! I still day dream about my first bonefish, last summer.


----------



## Jay Brimberry (Sep 1, 2015)

FlatsRoamer said:


> Good for you buddy. Once you get that first bonefish you pretty much fall in love with the fish


 I will second this. Fished for a week in Oahu the first week of July, planning to blow most of the rest of Panhandle Tarpon season to get to downtown Islamorada to chase those bones.....Just curious, what shades are you using?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Jay Brimberry said:


> Fished for a week in Oahu the first week of July


Got my first bonefish (and four more after that) wading the flats off Oahu. Loved it.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Jay Brimberry said:


> I will second this. Fished for a week in Oahu the first week of July, planning to blow most of the rest of Panhandle Tarpon season to get to downtown Islamorada to chase those bones.....Just curious, what shades are you using?


Ill assume you're referring to the sunglasses lol...they're just a pair of Oakley Jupiter squared I happen to really like, I recently replaced the lenses with Fuse+ polarized lenses (half the price of oakley replacements) and next to the pair of Costa 580g's I have I don't really see a huge difference


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I'm just going to throw this out there. 

If you are after Hawian bonefish and you aren't on Kauai near Anahola beach you are wasting your time. I spent a couple sublime days there fishing with some 20 something surfer kids and it was surreal. 

But I'm used to the large quantities of smaller bones in The Abacos and Andros or the occasional whopper in the keys......but the bang for the buck bonefishing is the best kept secret of that chicken infested tropical paradise.


----------

